# Push Matic Breakers



## brad baxter (Apr 29, 2008)

*homeowners reaction to cost*

The only thing i hate about having to replace a pushmatic is the h/o reaction when you give them a price. They think it's just a normal $3 breaker.:whistling


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Time to change some pushmatics.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

skyhook said:


> Time to change some pushmatics.



After almost three years, I'd say so too. :laughing:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I like pushmatics! I have about 10 of them in the truck if you want to make me an offer.:laughing:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

480sparky said:


> After almost three years, I'd say so too. :laughing:


change to a more popular panel. 
:laughing:​


----------



## trptman (Mar 26, 2007)

Actually, since starting this thread in 08 (time sure flies huh), I haven't had ANY pushmatics go bad. Good thing. those little guys are a bit pricey.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Jan 11, 2011)

When I lived in Michigan I worked for a guy and whenever we needed an old breaker that wasn't made anymore we got it from a place called 

Powerpoint 
20741 Inkster Road
Farmington Hills, MI 48336-6204
(248) 442-0810


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> The PushMatics were of famously high-quality, and were probably discontinued because it was hard for old people to push them in completely to click them over from 'on' to 'off' and vice-versa. It takes a firm press. There aren't really any reported problems with the actual trip mechanism failing over the years. The PushMatic breakers are my all-time favorite residential breaker, and I wish they still made them. They had to be the most bullet-proof residential breaker design ever made. Sadly, many of them are simply at the end of their lives now. They were installed up until the late 70's and very early 80's. Most of what you'll run across is from the 60's.


When I first saw this tread, I didn't think I would ever find the replacements. 
I trust what mdshunk says. Found them @ THD. Replaced 4 tandom 20 breakers. Everything else checked out good.


----------

